# Campanella White paint colour



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

*Campanella White - anyone have it?*

I've seen black and silver, but never have i seen a white Phaeton.
Does anyone have one? Can you post a picture. I'm wondering if it looks like the white i remember the Audi's used to have back in the late 80's.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (CapoVWSales)*

White is a very popular colour in the Middle East and in some Asian countries, it is less common in Europe and North America. We have one forum member from Dubai, perhaps he can scarf us a few photos. The two photos below are the only ones I have, and they are not particularly good photos.

Michael


----------



## sam818 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (MrGTI)*

I've had a white with beige since June.... I'll post a picture.


----------



## sam818 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (MrGTI)*

*My White Cars..... F-150 - Range Rover - Phaeton*


_Edited by Michael - pictures resized from 1600 by 1200 to 1000 by 750, text untouched._


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:13 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (sam818)*

WOW NICE color


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (sam818)*

sam818, your white Phaeton is stunning. This is the first time I have wanted any combination other than the one I ordered. (I can't make out the insignia at the lower right of the trunk lid ... is that a dealer's logo?)


----------



## sam818 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (dtwphaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtwphaeton* »_(I can't make out the insignia at the lower right of the trunk lid ... is that a dealer's logo?)

*YES! ....and I removed it using the "dental tape" technique!*


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (sam818)*

You WILL be getting attention from everyone about this you know??? Just warning you. Beautiful car for sure!! Enjoy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (dtwphaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtwphaeton* »_ (I can't make out the insignia at the lower right of the trunk lid ... is that a dealer's logo?)

The _*chutzpah*_ of that dealer, adding their nameplate to the back of a Phaeton - sheesh, that is amazing.
Sam, thanks very much for posting those pictures. Campanella White is the most rare of all Phaeton colours - I tried to find a Campanella White car at the factory in Dresden this week, to take additional pictures, and there was not one in the whole factory.
Michael


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (PanEuropean)*

Hi people, many of the middle eastern embassies here in the UK have 
white Phaetons.You beat me to the pictures, but their security people are pretty nervous of anyone taking photographs.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Campanella White Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

There is a new 2005 white four seater for sale in Indianapolis. I think white is the best color and I would buy it, but it is missing the upgraded stereo!! I will stick with CouCou gray for now.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Campanella White Phaetons*

A V8 SWB from the showroom. More then half of the Phaetons I've seen in Dubai are white.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Campanella White Phaetons (Highline)*

Thanks for posting the pictures, Highline. As for the lettering on the trunk lid - you can get as much or as little lettering as you want, you just have to specify what you want (or don't want) when you order the car.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Ming Blues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ming Blues* »_No front driving lights!

None of those small lights on the lower outboard front corners of Phaetons are 'driving lights' - they are specifically fog lights. There ain't much fog in the desert, for that reason, there's no point in ordering them on the car. All they would do is impede airflow into the engine compartment.
VW has two 'invisible' option packages for Phaetons - one is 'vehicle use in cold countries (*8Z5*) and the other is 'vehicle use in warm countries' (*8Z6*). One or the other of these option packages is normally allocated to all vehicles going to any given country, based on VW's assessment of the climatic conditions in that country. Production code *8WA*, deletion of fog lights, is associated with the warm country configuration.
North America is the only place that people drive around with the fog lights turned on when there is no fog present. If you have your fog lights turned on in Europe when there is no fog, you get a ticket from the police.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
None of those small lights on the lower outboard front corners of Phaetons are 'driving lights' - they are specifically fog lights. There ain't much fog in the desert, for that reason, there's no point in ordering them on the car. All they would do is impede airflow into the engine compartment.
VW has two 'invisible' option packages for Phaetons - one is 'vehicle use in cold countries (*8Z5*) and the other is 'vehicle use in warm countries' (*8Z6*). One or the other of these option packages is normally allocated to all vehicles going to any given country, based on VW's assessment of the climatic conditions in that country. Production code *8WA*, deletion of fog lights, is associated with the warm country configuration.
North America is the only place that people drive around with the fog lights turned on when there is no fog present. If you have your fog lights turned on in Europe when there is no fog, you get a ticket from the police.
Michael

There is more fog here that you might think. Dubai is a costal city and humnidity is very high and often there is fog. The difference for "Warm climate markets" is on upgrated engine cooling and more powerfull A/C. Cars here have both rear and front (optional) foglights.
As for the car, is this specific car that has no foglights. This is the one with *2-zone A/C* that I've mentioned in another thread earlier. 
The badge says indeed V8 and 4.2. I think I've seen also AWD on a W12 model.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_The reason I like white is the same reason the Arab countries likes it because black is horrible for hot conditions although the solar ventilation fan would take care of that.


I live in such country and would never want to drive a black or any other dark colour car overhere.
Apart of the heat problem, there are a couple of other very important issues:
1. Any dark colour looks terrible, it doesn't bland with the surrounding at all, plus the extra sunshine will uncover any slight irregularity or damagge on paint or any dirt accumulated. The colour will seams faded too.
2. The dirst is is acctually sand particals which are loose and easy to be blown by the wind and are of light beige colour, therefore your car will be covered quickly by it, and dark colour will show it right away. 
The best colour here would be beige like my car. Not only looks absolutely wonderfull under the sunlight, but covers the dust beutyfully and for long time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Campanella White Phaetons (Highline)*

Thanks for these pictures Highline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif white is still my favourite colour.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Highline)*

Hi Highline,
Nice to know that. Can you order a part that let's you eliminate them and just have a bar going across the lower grills? That would be good.
Same as with the V8 and 4.2 trim pieces. I enjoy seeing variations on the Phaeton.
What else is special about Phaetons in your country?


_Modified by Paldi at 8:32 PM 3-20-2005_


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_What else is special about Phaetons in your country?


Are expensive and extremely rare.








For the white SWB V8 in the picture, they asked the equivalent of $81,000
















The Touareg W12 Sport was priced at $114,700, but I have seen at least three of them on the road.
Last Phaeton seen on the road: December 2004
Last Bentley Conti GT seen on the road: Well, I see at least one per day. On Saturday I saw two of them parked just 20 - 30 ft away. 


_Modified by Highline at 10:43 AM 3-21-2005_


----------



## MattyM (Mar 31, 2004)

*Exterior Color*

I've been trolling this site for the past few months with some thoughts of replacing my W8 with a Phaeton. I've looked at some of the online ads but can't recall seeing a white one. Are white exteriors in some type of minority or short supply? Love to find a white/tan one.







MM


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Exterior Color (MattyM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyM* »_ Are white exteriors in some type of minority or short supply?

Hi Matty:
White is a car colour that is distributed on a 'regional' basis. For example, it is not possible to get a white VW product of any kind in Canada - historically, the demand for that colour has been so low that VW doesn't even make it available in Canada.
On the other hand, if you get down into the southern part of the USA, white cars are more common, and you can often find them in stock at dealers.
In Africa and the Middle East, white is probably the most popular colour of all (due to low solar heat absorption) - I think that at least 75% of the cars on the road in Kenya are white.
Concerning the Phaeton, if you live in the Northern part of the USA, you might have to place a special order to get a white one - or, your dealer might have to look at the stock in the southern ports, and have one shipped to them from there. We have some pictures of a white Phaeton at this link: Campanella White.
Michael


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_White is a very popular colour in the Middle East and in some Asian countries, it is less common in Europe and North America. We have one forum member from Dubai, perhaps he can scarf us a few photos.
Michael

Yea, almost every car I saw in Israel was either white or silver. I guess they do it out of practicality- a black car would become VERY hot, even after sitting in the sun for very little time. The midday sun can be BRUTAL.
IMO, white is the sexiest color on the Phaeton, especially from the rear. The taillights contrast beautifully with the car's paint

Ah, before I forget...








Are those challenger wheels on that Skoda? They would look great on a Passat...


_Modified by swa5000 at 10:08 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (swa5000)*

Baby Challenge wheels, I think - they look like 15's, and the Phaeton Challenge wheels are 18 inch.
I had a look at the  Volkswagen Israel website, and there seems to be a shortage of Phaetons in the Promised Land - only Golfs, Jettas and Passats.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (PanEuropean)*

interesting link for Volkswagen of Israel. Now if only my Hebrew was better I could read the information.


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I had a look at the  Volkswagen Israel website, and there seems to be a shortage of Phaetons in the Promised Land - only Golfs, Jettas and Passats.
Michael

Did you read that from the website? Under "rachevim", the menu button on the right, the dropdown menu says Phaeton. When looking at the Phaeton page, it says "Phaeton, now in Israel". I didn't see anything that would indicate that they were on backorder or anything...
I kept an eye out for any Phaetons or Touaregs while I was there, but I only spotted 1 or 2 Touaregs under the course of the trip. The Israelis are HUGE on fuel economy- gas there is very expensive. Almost every VW there is a TDI. I don't think there would be such a huge demand for Phaetons, A8's, or any other large car at all.


_Modified by swa5000 at 4:12 AM 11-10-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Campanella White - anyone have it? (swa5000)*

Now I know what I was doing wrong - I had a pop-up blocker enabled, and that was preventing the Flash presentation from loading. Here's the direct link to the Phaeton: VW Israel - Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Thanks for bringing this back. The one I'm getting has black interior. I'll take photos when I get it.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

I live in Middle East where white is the most common colour and more then jhalf of the Phaetons I've seen have been white. However, while I would definitelly prefer a white BMW 7 or Audi A8, I wouldn't choose a white Phaeton or Mercedes S-class.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Highline)*

Some additional photos:


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here's a couple of my 2004 Mirror Silver and 2006 Campy White:


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

